# Wie verhällt man sich am besten Bergab auf Schotter ?



## MTB_Balinger (6. August 2006)

HI !
Ich habe das Problem das ich Berg ab auf Schotter noch ziemlich unsischer bin und deshalb schon einige male gestürtzt bin ! Hat jemand einige Ratschläge wie man sich am besten in dieser Situation verhält ? Wäre sehr dankbar !


----------



## pefro (6. August 2006)

nur so schnell fahren, wie Du Dir das zutraust - ist mein voller Ernst!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (6. August 2006)

Den Berg runter "surfen" - d.h. den A*** nach hinten und möglichst nur mit der HR Bremse arbeiten. Vor allem in den Kurven blockiert das VR scheller als auf hartem Belag und in Kies rutscht es dann leicht weg.


----------



## chris84 (6. August 2006)

jo, einfach rollen lassen und nicht hektisch reagieren. Schotter verzeiht eigentlich recht viel. 
am besten so ähnlich wie im Schnee, das Rad findet eine Spur und du sorgst dafür dass es da drinne bleibt. 

Beim Bremsen musst du für das ABS sorgen! im zweifelfalle bein raus und tragen lassen...wenns hart kommt quer stellen...


----------



## Hornisborn (6. August 2006)

Vermeide auch ausgewaschene Rinnen, die mit Schotter wieder aufgefüllt wurden entlang zu fahren. Der Schotter ist dort nämlich weicher und wenn man von dem harten Untergrund in den weichen kommt, kann es schnell passieren das man vom bike fliegt.
Schieb den Arsch nach hinten. Kommt aber darauf an wie steil es runter geht. 
Fahr aber auch wirklich nur so wie du dich sicher fühlst. der rest kommt dann mit der Zeit.


----------



## radlfaxe (29. August 2019)

Fahrt Ihr da im Stehen oder im Sitzen? (Fully)


----------



## _Olli (29. August 2019)

Beides


----------



## radlfaxe (29. August 2019)

.
In welchen Situationen was?
Ich bin fahrtechnisch eher Laie, weil primär auf Forstwegen und leichten Trails unterwegs. Ich habe auch am ehesten Probleme im weichen Schotter bergab. Eine Trainerin hatte mir mal gesagt, man solle praktisch immer im Stehen bergab fahren. Auf weichem schotter habe ich nur den Eindruck, dass das Rad eher unruhiger wird.


----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2019)

Jeder hat Probleme auf weichem Schotter.
Die Reifen finden keinen Halt, im Prinzip rutscht man die ganze Zeit.
Es muss nicht unbedingt im Stehen gefahren werden, das hängt davon ab wie steil es bergab geht.
Feingefühl ist der Schlüssel, sowohl beim Bremsen als auch beim Lenken.
Erfühlen was der Reifen noch übertragen kann, darum gehts.


----------



## _Olli (29. August 2019)

Und, üben üben üben.... Gleichgewicht trainieren! 


Was ich wie mache kommt auf die Situation an.


----------



## --- (29. August 2019)

radlfaxe schrieb:


> Eine Trainerin hatte mir mal gesagt, man solle praktisch immer im Stehen bergab fahren.


Im Stehen bist du halt beweglicher/aktiver. Du kannst das Rutschen/Schwimmen besser ausgleichen indem du dein Gewicht verlagerst. Das geht im Sitzen nur schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2019)

Mich hats auf Schotter auch schon mehrfach hingeworfen.
In 90 Grad Kurven oder gar U-Turns.
Da geht das Vorderrad so schnell weg, das realisiert man erst wenn man schon liegt.
Gerade wenns so Pups-Trocken ist wie zur Zeit wieder.
Da hilft nur Vorsicht.


----------



## MirkoW (29. August 2019)

Also wenn das Vorderrad weg geht, ohne dass du bremst, würde ich erstmal an der Gewichtsverteilung arbeiten.  Bergab fahre ich eigtl. immer im Stehen. Das Gewicht schiebt man ja eigtl. nur zum Bremsen nach hinten, ansonsten würde ich empfehlen immer zentral im Rad zu stehen. Bei Schotter/losem Untergrund spielt auch auf der richtige Reifendruck eine wichtige Rolle. Ich fahre vorne generell etwas (0.2bar) weniger als hinten und wenn man dann das Gewicht halbwegs gleichmäßig auf Vorder- und Hinterrad verteilt sollte das Hinterrad zuerst die Haftung verlieren ...


----------



## sessiontrialer (31. August 2019)

MTB_Balinger schrieb:


> HI !
> Ich habe das Problem das ich Berg ab auf Schotter noch ziemlich unsischer bin und deshalb schon einige male gestürtzt bin ! Hat jemand einige Ratschläge wie man sich am besten in dieser Situation verhält ? Wäre sehr dankbar !



Empfehlung:

Fahrtechnikkurs bei 

*Smartriders.de*

besser geht nicht.

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## radlfaxe (31. August 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, könnte sein, dass ich das nächstes Jahr sogar mache!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2019)

Gleichgewicht ueben.

Hinterradbremse als Hauptbremse.

Nur so schnell fahren wie Du Dich zu fallen traust.
Lieber zehnmal zu langsam als einmal zu schnell gefahren.
Das wird schon.... Man baut ja auch kein Haus mit dem Dach zuerst.

Es gibt bei Schotter beachtenswerte Kleinigkeiten. Es gibt Einkornschotter der sich faehrt wie ein Untergrund aus Glasmurmeln oder Kies und es gibt kornabgestuftes Mineralstoffgemisch. Da sind auch Feinteile drin und es gibt ein inneres Gefuege der Haftreibung am Korn.


----------



## radlfaxe (31. August 2019)

Hinterradbremse als Hauptbremse ist aber nicht Konsens, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (31. August 2019)

Ich nutze konsequent beide Bremsen, aber immer schön kontrolliert, so dass kein Rad blockiert.
Aber imho ist es schon Konsens das ein blockierendes Vorderrad schlimmer ist auf Schotter (jedem losen Untergrund) als das Hinterrad


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. August 2019)

radlfaxe schrieb:


> Hinterradbremse als Hauptbremse ist aber nicht Konsens, oder?


Natürlich nicht. Aber hier geht es um schotter. Das vorderrad braucht man dringend und es ist sehr leicht weg.


----------



## radlfaxe (31. August 2019)

Mit würde bislang beigebracht, trotzdem Hauptbremse vorn, halt sehr dosiert


----------



## rhnordpool (31. August 2019)

radlfaxe schrieb:


> Mit würde bislang beigebracht, trotzdem Hauptbremse vorn, halt sehr dosiert


Würd ich auch so machen. Aber: Wenns mit der Dosierung mal nicht klappt und das Vorderrad blockiert, dann V-Bremse lösen. Durch Blockieren des Hinterrads kannste halt zur Not auch mal ne Kurve schreddern statt geradeaus nen Abflug zu machen.
Schau mal das Video hier: https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/szene-news/fahrtechnik-tipps-die-richtige-kurventechnik/#
Achte aufs (blockierte) Hinterrad und die Körperhaltung.
Ist zwar eher auf Waldboden, aber die Technik ist dieselbe.


----------



## Duslin (20. September 2019)

Ich für meinen Teil fahre sowas mit leichten Bremsschüben im Stehen, wobeis natürlich auf die Schottergröße, Streckenbeschaffenheit usw ankommt...


----------



## delphi1507 (20. September 2019)

radlfaxe schrieb:


> Hinterradbremse als Hauptbremse ist aber nicht Konsens, oder?


Im Schotter! Sonst ist es anders...


----------



## Premium_Biker (20. September 2019)

Ganz wichtig: ruhig, entspannt und locker bleiben.
Wenn es nur geradeaus geht einfach rollen, je nachdem ob es Wellen oder was auch immer gibt kannst du dich problemlos hin setzen.
Für Kurven auf jeden Fall im stehen fahren und das Rad unter dir in die Kurve kippen, NICHT dich selbst hinein lehnen.
Zum Geschwindigkeit halten leicht die hr Bremse mit schleifen lassen oder schubweise mal etwas stärker, funktioniert auch im sitzen.
Zum richtigen Bremsen solltest du stehen um dein Gewicht entsprechend zu verlagern/ besser reagieren zu können falls etwas rutscht. Stark bremsen funktioniert nur über das Vorderrad (Mehr als 75% der Bremskraft)! Hier ist auf Schotter natürlich Vorsicht geboten. Sobald was rutscht Bremse wieder auf und neu ansetzen.
Wenn du Sicherheit willst würde ich dir sogar vom blockierenden Hinterrad in jeglicher Fahrsituation abraten.

Bleibe zentral über dem Rad, egal wie steil es ist! Sobald du die Arme lang hast kannst du nicht mehr nach gehen wenn etwas rutscht und das führt meistens zum Sturz.

Üben üben üben...


----------



## alteoma301 (23. September 2019)

im schotter ist die gewichtsverlagerung auf dem bike natürlich superwichtig. wenn ich in der Geraden bremse, lehne ich mich nach hinten. In der Kurve muss man sich dafür aber ein kleines bisschen mehr nach vorne lehnen. Das ist dafür sinnvoll, um das Vorderrad nicht zu stark zu entlasten. Sonst kann es dir seitlich wegrutschen. Trotzdem gilt: langsamer fahren als man es sonst gewohnt ist, denn schotter ist tückisch. 

Stellen mit tieferem Schotter können zu einem 'aufschwimmen' des Reifens führen, wodurch er sich kaum mehr lenken lässt. Hier hat es sich bei mir bewährt, nicht per abrupter Lenkbewegung zu manövrieren, sondern das tiefe Schotterstück auszureiten indem man mit dem Gleichgewicht arbeitet und das Bike die grobe arbeit machen lässt. Das erfordert natürlich ein wenig fahrgefühl und ist mit jedem bike / reifen anders. 

Blockierende Räder (egal ob hinten oder vorne) bedeuten Kontrollverlust. Vorne führt das ziemlich schnell zum Abwurf. Wenn du also merkst, dass ein Rad kurz vor dem Blockieren ist (kann man fühlen / hören), musst du die bremse leicht lösen. 

Sinnvoll ist dafür auch ein tiefer Schwerpunkt. Ich stehe oft über dem bike, jedoch mit stark gebeugten beinen. So bin ich immernoch mobil, aber der schwerpunkt ist die meißte Zeit über sehr niedrig. Wenn du eine absenkbare Sattelstütze hast, solltest du sie hier absenken.

Deine Haupbremse bleibt, wenn du mich fragst, immernoch die Vordere. Allderings mit suuuuper viel Fingerspitzengefühl. Das sehen hier aber nicht alle so. Selbiges gilt übrigens für die Hintere auch. Binäres Bremsverhalten wird im Schotter einfach nicht verziehen.

Viel Erfolg beim Üben!


----------



## Basti138 (23. September 2019)

Wenns steil und langsam ist:
Arsch nach hinten und Stotterbremse - auch vorne, so hast du Gefühl für den Gripp und in den Brems Pausen kannst du das Gleichgewicht halten.
Du kannst so auf dem Schotter quasi runtersurfen.

Wenns ne schnelle Abfahrt ist, gilt Beitrag 2.


----------



## Gustel_Maier (24. September 2019)

Ja das stimmt gute Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (24. September 2019)

Ich fahre die meisten Schotterkurven im Sitzen, weil
a) das Terrain meist nicht anspruchsvoll ist und
b) die meisten Schotterstücke bei mir hier eher kürzer sind und
c) ich auf Schotter sowieso nicht so heize
Die Sturzgefahr ist in der Kurve relativ hoch und es tut ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit gleich richtig weh.

Ich habe hier so eine Mimimi-Kurve an der ich mich seit Jahren abarbeite. Ca. 100m kurz runter, nicht steil, aber dennoch (zu) flott; eigentlich im Uphill-Bereich. Diese Kurve ist der Grund, warum der ForeKaster bei mir als VR nicht geht; der geht sehr früh weg *.
Bekannte Kurven einfach rantasten. Dafür Fuß vom Pedal und VOR der Kurve bremsen.
Im Gegensatz zum sonstigen DH fahre ich Schotterkurve zentral im Bike. Deswegen mache ich den Sattel auch nicht runter.

* einfach drüber nachdenken ob der Reifen für Schotter taugt.


----------



## Danimal (7. Oktober 2019)

Auf Schotter bemerke ich keine großen Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Pellen gleicher Breite. Die Steinchen rutschen übereinander, nicht die Pelle auf den Steinchen. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## pivili (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
ich finde es schwierig, da allgemeingültige Aussage zu treffen. Dafür ist das Thema "Schotter" doch zu vielschichtig und der Belag wechselt in der Regel ständig seine Beschaffenheit.
Wichtig ist das was oben gesagt wurde: Ein Gefühl für die Griffigkeit des Bodens und ich würde ergänzen das damit verbundene Aussehen zu entwickelt. 
Ganz allgemein: neutrale Gewichtsverteilung (ich bleibe eigentlich eher sitzen),  massivere Lenk- oder Bremsaktionen vermeiden. Vorderrad sich weitgehend den Weg suchen lassen, nur so schnell, wie man sich wohlfühlt.

Meistens ist es halt die Kießstrasse mit mehr oder weniger ausgeprägten Fahrspuren. Ich versuche, möglichst vorausschauend die Bereiche zu vermeiden, die Ungemach verheissen:
-die kurvenäussere Fahrspur hat oft das Potential sich in eine hängende Kurvensituation zu entwickeln
-plötzlich zunehmendes Gefälle (ohne Kenntnis des weiteren Verlaufs) mit dosiertem Speed angehen
-frisch aufgefüllte, tiefe Bereiche bedeuten immer geringere Haftung
 Läuft dann trotzdem was schief, kann es richtig sein, an einer griffig erscheinen Stelle hart zu lenken, um die Fahrspur zu wechseln.
Oder auch mal massiv hinten zu bremsen, um das Tempo schnell zu reduzieren. Oder laufen lassen, weil danach besserer Untergrund kommt
 usw. Wie gesagt: ist sehr situativ zu entscheiden - das hängt ganz stark von der konkreten Beschaffenheit der Stelle ab.

bye


----------



## discozoostaff (23. Oktober 2019)

Hinterradbremse blockieren und skidden  In Kurven Bein raus. (Sattel natürlich ganz nach unten slammen, und immer stehen wenn es scary ist.)


----------



## discozoostaff (26. Oktober 2019)

discozoostaff schrieb:


> Hinterradbremse blockieren und skidden  In Kurven Bein raus. (Sattel natürlich ganz nach unten slammen, und immer stehen wenn es scary ist.)


Mein gut gemeinter Ratschlag kam wolh nicht so an, wie ich es wollte... daher versuche ich es noch einmal:

Egal ob es um Schotter, Sand, Schlamm, Eis, Schnee oder um nassen Steine geht, man kann entweder Angst oder Spaß haben. Solange einer versucht "ja nicht zu rutschen" hat er Angst. Angst führt zu Fehlern, Fehlern führen zum Sturz... usw. Man kann auf rutschigem Untergrund nicht genauso fahren wie auf festem, aber man kann eine menge Spaß haben. Skidden zu lernen ist sehr einfach, und es wird garantiert eine positive Erfahrung. Man rutscht bewusst und kontrolliert: das Bike bleibt dabei stabil wie ein Pfeil, egal wie wild man den Lenker herumreisst. (Wer im Sitzen fahren will, und dann vom Bike geworfen wird, ist selber schuld.)


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Oktober 2019)

discozoostaff schrieb:


> Mein gut gemeinter Ratschlag kam wolh nicht so an, wie ich es wollte... daher versuche ich es noch einmal:
> 
> Egal ob es um Schotter, Sand, Schlamm, Eis, Schnee oder um nassen Steine geht, man kann entweder Angst oder Spaß haben. Solange einer versucht "ja nicht zu rutschen" hat er Angst. Angst führt zu Fehlern, Fehlern führen zum Sturz... usw. Man kann auf rutschigem Untergrund nicht genauso fahren wie auf festem, aber man kann eine menge Spaß haben. Skidden zu lernen ist sehr einfach, und es wird garantiert eine positive Erfahrung. Man rutscht bewusst und kontrolliert: das Bike bleibt dabei stabil wie ein Pfeil, egal wie wild man den Lenker herumreisst. (Wer im Sitzen fahren will, und dann vom Bike geworfen wird, ist selber schuld.)


He au die Fahrweise die keiner auf Wanderwegen und Forstwegen sehen will.. im Park meiner wegen... Ist aber ein öffentlicher weg nicht ohne absichtlich es rutschen fahrbar, hat man bei der entsprechenden Witterung dort nix verloren...


----------



## discozoostaff (26. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> He au die Fahrweise die keiner auf Wanderwegen und Forstwegen sehen will.. im Park meiner wegen... Ist aber ein öffentlicher weg nicht ohne absichtlich es rutschen fahrbar, hat man bei der entsprechenden Witterung dort nix verloren...


 das hat jetzt aber rein gar nix mit Fahrtechnik zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2019)

Auf Schotter hilft nur Geschwindigkeit.  Klingt doof, ist aber so.


----------



## mad raven (27. Oktober 2019)

@Gianty ich würde sagen bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Irgendwann wird zu viel Geschwindigkeit - abhängig vom Können - wieder gefährlich. Genauso wie zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Oktober 2019)

Geschwindigkeit auf Schotter?
Welche Korngröße, welches Gestein, welche Kornabstufung und ggf Bindigkeit?

Bein raus wie beim Speedway? Da solltest Du aber Deine Dehnuebungen bishin zum Spagat perfekt gemacht haben incl des Aufwaermdehnens vor Fahrtbeginn.
Beim Speedway hat man einen Gleitschuh am Innenfuss. Beim "so aehnlich fahren als wie" ausserhalb des Tracks legst Dich nach Bodenkontakt und Traktion sehr lang hin.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auf Schotter hilft nur Geschwindigkeit.  Klingt doof, ist aber so.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 929390


Bis zu dem Punkt, wo ne Kurve kommt, dann is das immer etwas blöd


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2019)

Dort ging es hinterher noch etwas geradeaus. In Schotterkurven kommt es überwiegend auf den Untergrund an. Umso fester desto blöder da der Schotter dann wegrollt. 

Wie das manche im Sitzen bewältigen ist mir ein Rätsel. Das Bike muss unterm Fahrer "rudern" können. Ist wie im Schlamm zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit auf Schotter?
> Welche Korngröße, welches Gestein, welche Kornabstufung und ggf Bindigkeit?
> 
> Bein raus wie beim Speedway? Da solltest Du aber Deine Dehnuebungen bishin zum Spagat perfekt gemacht haben incl des Aufwaermdehnens vor Fahrtbeginn.
> Beim Speedway hat man einen Gleitschuh am Innenfuss. Beim "so aehnlich fahren als wie" ausserhalb des Tracks legst Dich nach Bodenkontakt und Traktion sehr lang hin.



Hab noch nie die Korngröße, Bindigkeit oder sonst was im Vorfeld analysiert. Wusste gar nicht dass das eine Voraussetzung ist, habe es einfach gemacht.

Bein raus nur beim Moto-Cross, beim MTB bleiben die Füße auf den Pedalen.

Hab mich mit dieser Fahrweise auf Schotter noch nie lang gemacht.


----------

